# Antenna signal strength causes roamio to reboot



## Jeremybme (Sep 30, 2003)

For the last week I’ve been trying to adjust my antenna I’ve had no issues with the signal
Strength meter Until today. Today when I run it and change the channel the roamio reboots. 
Anyone else notice this ?

software version 21.9.6.v5-846-6-846


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

21.9.6.v5

21.9.6.v5

Yes. It has been reported.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I posted in the v5 thread: happens with cable also.


----------



## Jeremybme (Sep 30, 2003)

Thx for the reply. Annoying but at least it’s not just my TiVo.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

21?
My roamio is still on 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Teeps said:


> 21?
> My roamio is still on 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846


You are still running TE3.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> You are still running TE3.


If by TE3 you mean the original interface you are correct.
After reading the horrors posted, by the early adopters of the "new and improved" interface.
I chose to stick with the original...

Having lived through nightmare conditions with "updates" and "new & improved" computer programs and interfaces at work.
I prefer to stick with what aint broke until forced to switch by something beyond my control. XP to win7 for instance.


----------



## Mordy (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeremybme said:


> For the last week I've been trying to adjust my antenna I've had no issues with the signal
> Strength meter Until today. Today when I run it and change the channel the roamio reboots.
> Anyone else notice this ?
> 
> software version 21.9.6.v5-846-6-846


Same here . It is now Nov 8th.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Have either of you tried to put the OTA signal through an attenuator, or, a 2 way splitter?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Teeps said:


> Have either of you tried to put the OTA signal through an attenuator, or, a 2 way splitter?


??? I can duplicate the problem with my cable feed. Signal % = 90, SNR = 36dB.


----------



## Mordy (Jul 22, 2019)

Teeps said:


> Have either of you tried to put the OTA signal through an attenuator, or, a 2 way splitter?


You know I just rebooted and the problem seemed to go away. Guessing they must have sent out a fix on some recent update ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mordy said:


> You know I just rebooted and the problem seemed to go away. Guessing they must have sent out a fix on some recent update ?


Still v5. Still restart when channel change.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

But the important thing is, you have Tivo+.


----------



## Mordy (Jul 22, 2019)

Mordy said:


> You know I just rebooted and the problem seemed to go away. Guessing they must have sent out a fix on some recent update ?





Mordy said:


> You know I just rebooted and the problem seemed to go away. Guessing they must have sent out a fix on some recent update ?


SPoke too soon I guess, Nov 12th , doing the same thing.


----------



## Mastiff (Sep 26, 2006)

Mordy said:


> SPoke too soon I guess, Nov 12th , doing the same thing.


So are we waiting on TiVo to push out a fix? I just came across this, which is annoying since I'm trying to set up a new antenna.


----------



## Gordon Currie (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes, we are waiting...

BTW, I have Signal % = 72, SNR = 29dB with my Roamio OTA. So all the 'fixes' that cable/satellite owners post do not apply.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Gordon Currie said:


> Yes, we are waiting...
> BTW, I have Signal % = 72, SNR = 29dB with my Roamio OTA. So all the 'fixes' that cable/satellite owners post do not apply.


On a basic/OTA Roamio and Bolt, the Signal will try hard to be 72% due to AGC. I can't comment on the SNR except that it's usually higher.


----------



## Mastiff (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you get these numbers? Is there another place in the interface that doesn't cause system reboot?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mastiff said:


> How do you get these numbers? Is there another place in the interface that doesn't cause system reboot?


Diagnostic shows all tuners and the numbers for each. They seem static but are updated in almost real time. If you wanted to check four channels, just tune to each one then run Diagnostics. It's in the same menu group as System Information. You can't have two tuners on one channels without a reboot or the (bad) signal strength test. My channel 519:







It's actually QAM 82-3 which is why it has a Program Number of 3.

With AGC my Signal% will usually be 90. OTA is usually 72%.


----------



## Mordy (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeremybme said:


> For the last week I've been trying to adjust my antenna I've had no issues with the signal
> Strength meter Until today. Today when I run it and change the channel the roamio reboots.
> Anyone else notice this ?
> 
> software version 21.9.6.v5-846-6-846


Well its DEC 3 and the problem still exists. any solutions ?


----------



## jfriedlund (Nov 30, 2009)

Mordy said:


> Well its DEC 3 and the problem still exists. any solutions ?


I'm having the same problem - Dec 10, 2019 - rebooting when doing signal strength test. Also noticing a 10 second lag time between selection of a recording to watch and having it start, my Premiere XL had a faster response time.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

...and it's January 4, 2020, and the problem still exists.


----------



## wgt2 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have the exact same issue! Any time you run a signal test, if you change the channel, it crashes and the Tivo reboots.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe there will be an update in time for the spring thaw.


----------



## nc88keyz (Oct 24, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe there will be an update in time for the spring thaw.


I thought my Drive was going. Same behavior, as replicated itself twice on Roamio OTA, on tuning screen. Channel up does it every time. What about channel down? What a crapping bug to have been going so long and unfixed with Hydra and I am not here to ***** about Hydra. I actually dont mind it except for the drab color tone. Was just adjusting the antenna with minor adjustments. and poof rebooted!


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

_Perhaps this issue is unrelated, but odd that it happens at all?_

"AFTER" a successful (?) *"New Channel Scan"* 2 of my Roamios 'lock up'? Even though the report is,* "Scan 100% Done"* (or something like that), the Scan _never _exits and all attempts to 'quit' warn, "*If you quit now all of your new channels will be lost"*?

20.7.4b.RC3-846-6-1A12


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Has your software version always ended in -1A12? Usually it ends with the same three numbers of your TSN, like the -846. It may not mean anything, but I've never seen it before. The first 846 is sometimes USA or USC.


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

Howdy, Joe... I do apologize!

*"20.7.4b.RC3-846-6-846" is* the correct Version info and this is Roamio #4 for me ~ the 'newest' I have. 

(I am fairly sure it's running "HYDRA" ~ and I think HYDRA is NOT allowing a upgrade to a *"4TB Purple"*... it's allowing just 284 HD Hours? It was a factory fresh drive a few days ago. SO disappointing because I thought the 'new' Purple 4TB would just 'plug n' play'? While it DID 'setup', 284 Hours is far from what I expected!) _But I don't mean to hijack the Thread.
_
Thank you, Joe for telling me about my error!

SOGLAD


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My one basic Roamio, TE3, WD red, has 477 hour capacity. I have three others, one on TE4. I installed the drive in October 2017 and have yet to fill it up (physically).


----------



## SOGLAD (Aug 18, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> My one basic Roamio, TE3, WD red, has 477 hour capacity. I have three others, one on TE4. I installed the drive in October 2017 and have yet to fill it up (physically).


Yes! _ 477 HD recording hours is very impressive... SPACE!_ Can you please tell me the size of your 'Red'?

I like to capture a array of programming... from astronomy to zoology and I _thought _new (read larger) drives would be recognized and setup _to capacity?_ While I knew there would be some setup time and I didn't expect a sudden transformation, I had the understanding that new drives could be installed with ease, unlike the older TiVo brothers...

I'm not quite... 
Soglad


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SOGLAD said:


> Yes! _ 477 HD recording hours is very impressive... SPACE!_ Can you please tell me the size of your 'Red'?
> I like to capture a array of programming... from astronomy to zoology and I _thought _new (read larger) drives would be recognized and setup _to capacity?_ While I knew there would be some setup time and I didn't expect a sudden transformation, I had the understanding that new drives could be installed with ease, unlike the older TiVo brothers...
> I'm not quite...
> Soglad


3TB is large enough for me. You can go larger, but it requires some PC based software and access to the drive from the PC. I'm sure it's explained here: TiVo Upgrade Center


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> My one basic Roamio, TE3, WD red, has 477 hour capacity. I have three others, one on TE4. I installed the drive in October 2017 *and have yet to fill it up (physically)*.


You obviously aren't trying. 

When I installed a 3TB drive into my 500BG Bolt box, I was amazed at having 6x (*6x*--just think of that!) the capacity. I thought that I would only fill a portion of that, and only did, initially. And now I'm north of 90% full and, for the life of me, I don't recall selecting much to record. Of course, there is no way that I'm ever going to watch all that stuff (my brain would become putty), but it just feels "wrong" to delete the vast majority of it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> You obviously aren't trying.


One 1TB Roamio records late night (and everything else) on NBC, CBS, and Comedy Central. That 3TB unit records all else including Jimmy Kimmel Live! which since it's ABC is small. I kill everything after watching except late night. I keep late night unless it's missing SM. So that 3TB drive only has an hour of ABC (344 programs) in it. The 1TB has only about 180 programs using the same criteria. It takes about a month to fill the 1TB which then makes me kill the whole month. I do this to avoid always using the same area of the drives. I tell myself its almost like defragging. I have too much free time.


----------



## Teavo (Feb 12, 2020)

I bought a new antenna for my ROTA and did a signal test and sure enough, the system rebooted . So this is an ongoing issue?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Teavo said:


> I bought a new antenna for my ROTA and did a signal test and sure enough, the system rebooted . So this is an ongoing issue?


Your ROTA?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Your ROTA?


At least I document my abbreviations.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

ROTA = Roamio OTA maybe?


----------



## Teavo (Feb 12, 2020)

Correct


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Teavo said:


> Correct


It's only a problem with TE4. TE4 is software that starts with 21. The previous, old, moldy, ugly, reliable software starting with 20. is TE3.

TE3 vs TE4 - why do you like/dislike one vs the other?

TE3 or TE4

I use both. Mostly TE3.

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> It's only a problem with TE4. TE4 is software that starts with 21. *The previous, old, moldy, ugly, reliable software *starting with 20. is TE3.


You're cute.


----------



## Mordy (Jul 22, 2019)

Its Feb 25 and the roamio is still rebooting in the signal strength mode when the channel is changed.


----------



## Teavo (Feb 12, 2020)

Ditto on my machine.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Don't worry, Tivo isn't charging for the added feature....


----------



## Mordy (Jul 22, 2019)

Jeremybme said:


> For the last week I've been trying to adjust my antenna I've had no issues with the signal
> Strength meter Until today. Today when I run it and change the channel the roamio reboots.
> Anyone else notice this ?
> 
> software version 21.9.6.v5-846-6-846


It doesnt reboot now but still does not show a correct signal strength. When you attempt to change channels it shows the meter # from the channel you were on. The diagnostics menu does the same. Its May 4th now. I guess this is not going to be fixed ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mordy said:


> It doesnt reboot now but still does not show a correct signal strength. When you attempt to change channels it shows the meter # from the channel you were on. The diagnostics menu does the same. Its May 4th now. I guess this is not going to be fixed ?


Right after they change the Diagnostics to show RS Corrected errors.


----------

